# Opinions on Yamaha Acoustics



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello! Somewhere down the line (probably within the next year or so), I'd like to get my first decent acoustic. I'm thinking of something a little smaller than a dreadnaught, mostly for practice and to have something that can travel without needing to think about amps or electricity. I don't need onboard electronics, as I have no desire to also get an acoustic amp. Within those fairly humble requirements, I want something that's also a genuinely good guitar. 

Now, I'd like to stick to Yamaha, essentially because I can get those (and only those) at wholesale price, which means I can stretch a bit to get something particularly nice, and I'd like to pick your brains a bit! Any experiences / recommendations? I know very little about what I'd like in an acoustic, save that I generally prefer warmth to treble.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the greatest forum on the planet!

Start new threads (which you are doing) and post often...which you will be doing...Correct?

Would you consider buying used? I understand that you can get a new Yamaha at wholesale pricing...but there are some great used Yamahas out there.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Yamaha does make all solid wood acoustic guitars, so pick all solid instead of laminate. I have never tried them so I cannot give you a review.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yamaha's are great guitars. The last one I owned has been through the ringer and is still playable. I remember many years ago at a field party, the drunken bastards I was partying with put it in the water upstream as a joke and I spotted it floating by me shortly afterwards. I retrieved it and it's still playable to this day although it does need some work as it's 40 years old. It's hanging on a wall at my son's place but I may get it back someday and restore it.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I've had 3 Yamaha acoustics and I've always been happy with them. I currently have an A1M that I picked up used at a great price and i'm super happy with it. Not sure what your price point is but it's hard to go wrong with a Yamaha, i've always found them to be well made and pretty decent quality.


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

greco said:


> Would you consider buying used? I understand that you can get a new Yamaha at wholesale pricing...but there are some great used Yamahas out there.


I'm okay buying used, but of course doing that would open up other brands as well. 

I'd probably like to stop at a $500 or so budget. Not sure where that puts me on the price list (i wouldn't know until I submit a PO request), but it'll cover the FS line pretty comfortably, I imagine.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You can go wrong with a solid top Yamaha. They're bulletproof and great sounding.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> You can go wrong with a solid top Yamaha. They're bulletproof and great sounding.


I agree. You can't go wrong with a Yamaha. They make some of the best sounding affordable acoustics out there.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yamaha have guitars ranging from $220 to $1200 at Long and McQuade. With and without Electronics.

Acoustic Guitars, Acoustic Guitars for Sale in Canada

Have a look. There are 95 on this list.

This is a the Yamaha Canada site for acoustics (no electronics)

Acoustic Guitars - Yamaha - Canada


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bluesician said:


> I recently bought an FS720S and I'm having a blast with it!


I've been torturing my FG410S for a decade now


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have the sometimes enviable circumstance of regularly listening to many brands of guitars in the lesson studio. Yamaha always figure among the better sounding ones, especially the solid top models. I've played many that compete well in any factory guitar market. 

There was a model, LL or something like that, that I really liked. Wish I'd bought it.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Welcome. (We're enablers.) Yamaha acoustics are like peanuts, or Lays potato chips. Agree, it's hard to go wrong with the folks with the tuning forks. I would suggest checking out the L series (+1 Mooh). I chanced upon an early model, and couldn't be happier. FG's are great guitars too. Try em all!



LCX-5E

Edit: Imo laminates, and Taiwan made examples need to be considered -- or you're not being fair to your ears, or your budget.


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

The ones that have caught my eye so far are the FS820 (mahogany/spruce, I think), 830 (rosewood/spruce) and 850 (all mahogany). They're listed as solid tops; not sure about sides and back (assume laminate unless specified otherwise?). I could probably stretch to the L series, but those seem to pack a bit more than I'm looking for (pickups, etc.).

I should be able to get my hands on something in the range easily enough, but if anything strikes you, please do feel free to enable as you see fit!


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

The more effort you but into auditioning the most guitars, even of the same model, the likelier you'll be to score a keeper/gem/_Trigger_. All the best.

Edit: the L56,36,26 are sans pu's -- they may have etc's.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Why just one?
Yamaha acoustic guitar ..FG335..$.175 and FG 75 for 140. | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

If you can find a FG 180 red label at a reasonable price they are great guitars.


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

Update: had a bit of a hands-on with an FS800ish, and then tried a few others. I didn't have a pick handy, but I think the auditorium size might be a little quieter than I'd like. I felt a bit better with a dread.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The draw to Yamaha for me is their new SRT preamp system with mic modeling. Only time I've ever found direct sounds that I liked from an acoustic without using some pedals or other gear to spruce it up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have played a few Yamaha's and I think they are fine guitars. I have never played one that I would say was "really nice". If that is what you are looking for, you may need to look for a more expensive model or a different brand. Seagull and S & P (Godin) have some really nice guitars but those ones are in the $1000.00 range. Martin has some very decent ones (better than the $1000.00 Godin's) in the $800.00-900.00 range.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

This just popped up on kijiji

YAMAHA ACOUSTIC GUITAR WITH CASE AND STRINGS FG-300 SERIES EXCELLENT CONDITION
$400, Hamilton.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

DeSelby said:


> If you can find a FG 180 red label at a reasonable price they are great guitars.


If you don't mind, what would be a reasonable price for a red label FG180 in good shape? Thanks


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Duffman, Reverb has quite a few listed. $500 is what I would want _in hand_ to start seriously looking for a nice example, but they do go to $75o and higher. Kijiji scores can run from $75 up. Just make sure the neck angle isn't too bad, because neck resets are dear.

You've got competition (me), so might want to bone up, on the different labels etc -- hesitation on a great price ($200 -$300), (for one in good playable condition) likely won't put one in your hands.

I keep an open mind when shopping for any Yamaha. No sense passing on a gift-priced L series, while looking for a particular FG. Yamaha had gems all thru their lines.

Jmo.

EDIT: I did three different kjiji searches, and this is the only red label FG-180 I was able to find. There's a black label in GTA for $325 or $350. If you go thru more basic search terms ('yamaha', 'old yamaha'), you might run across a poorly tagged/titled one, and the price might be less than the person who knows enough to include. 'red label', 'nippon gakki', etc..


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think the nicest acoustic I have ever heard in person is my friend's very old Yamaha 12 strings. All rosewood back and sides. Oozes with tone...


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

The two nicest sounding guitars I've ever heard were Rufus Stewart's (under his bench) pre-war Martin D-28(18?), and an old Yamaha that was on top of Steve Dark's bench. The Yamaha had undergone extensive repair due to a drunk/party thing. Both guitars were at Speakeasy Audio (Grafton St., Halifax) circa 1980. Played the 28, pretty sure it was a 28, but only heard the Yamaha (Steve's customer's) -- too close to call.

Not old, but the Grey Dog's bringing me a mint '86/'87 Yamaha 12 string -- from Red Deer. 


kijiji ad pic

*EDIT: getting back to the original post (apologies),* and I see that you're more comfortable with the dread's. I haven't found the smaller format to be significantly easier to travel with. There's no Yamaha's to warn about, so it's just a matter of finding the one you like, Enjoy your quest, and guitar.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I have two L-series Yammies and love both. One made in Taiwan, and one MIJ.

Here's an intro :


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've played lots of Yamaha acoustics, but all were low end.

Based on those, I remain unimpressed. Even for the money, they sounded like crap to me.

But, it has been years snce I picked one up and the quality of low end guitars in general has improved substantially over the past twenty years.

As a company, I think Yamaha makes some of the best quality products on the planet, but their guitars (electrics too) don't strike my fancy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I like my old FG 180. 

It was never treated well by (some of/one of) the previous owners and could certainly use some professional work....but it feels just like a how a pair of old shoes begins to feel after some time.


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

Duffman said:


> If you don't mind, what would be a reasonable price for a red label FG180 in good shape? Thanks


I haven't checked prices recently but the numbers others quote sound about right. The last one I bought was 15 years ago and I paid $110 for it. I passed it on to a person who needed an instrument. 

I would also look to the suggestion of looking at instruments that aren't designated 'red label' and so forth. That type of information indicates a seller who is aware of potential value and who is likely to charge a premium. 

The other thing I would suggest is not to get too fixated on a particular brand or model. I have played some great instruments that were factory made for the low end of the consumer market. One of the nicest instruments I played and regret passing on, was a Harmony Sovereign. Sovereigns were mass produced in the 1000s but had solid tops. The law of averages says that a great one was going to pop out occasionally. 

I guess my point is that it could be well worth your while to try an assortment of instruments that fit your budget, time and opportunity being a consideration of course  From there your ears and your hands will tell you if it's a keeper.


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I've played lots of Yamaha acoustics, but all were low end.
> 
> Based on those, I remain unimpressed. Even for the money, they sounded like crap to me.
> 
> ...


There is no doubt that more expensive instruments are more consistent. But I am still of the opinion that real gems can be found in cheaper guitars. Sometimes the stars align the right way and a great instrument will be made. I have played Martins, Gibsons and Fenders (electric) that were complete whale dreck. And sometimes cheaper guitars had a voice that was unique. 

Collings has approached this with their Waterloo models. I had an opportunity to try one at a local music store. It was completely different than their brand guitars and priced more affordably though still a chunk of change. The only way I can characterise it, is that it was drier. I was quite smitten. But it wasn't even across all the strings. The top E was noticeably more pronounced. I was tempted but did not fall


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have an offer of $65.00 in on this *1970 FG 110-1.*

It is on Kijiji for the best offer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

I think that you're undercutting a bit.
Also .. I didn't see a post in the FS forum.
You're not going to give your fellow forumites first crack?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I think that you're undercutting a bit.
> Also .. I didn't see a post in the FS forum.
> You're not going to give your fellow forumites first crack?


Maybe he's buying, not selling?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

DeSelby said:


> There is no doubt that more expensive instruments are more consistent. But I am still of the opinion that real gems can be found in cheaper guitars. Sometimes the stars align the right way and a great instrument will be made. I have played Martins, Gibsons and Fenders (electric) that were complete whale dreck. And sometimes cheaper guitars had a voice that was unique.
> 
> Collings has approached this with their Waterloo models. I had an opportunity to try one at a local music store. It was completely different than their brand guitars and priced more affordably though still a chunk of change. The only way I can characterise it, is that it was drier. I was quite smitten. But it wasn't even across all the strings. The top E was noticeably more pronounced. I was tempted but did not fall


Yes, I agree there are very playable and good sounding low dollar guitars out there now, much better than a couple of decades ago.

That wasn't my point. From among the low cost guitars I have played and back in the 70s and 80s there seemed to be a LOT of budget Yamahas around, the Yamahas I played sounded flat and plinky.

Based on the rest of this thread it's clear that's just my personal taste.

I have quite a few $300~$600 instruments that are much better instruments than the price would imply.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Maybe he's buying, not selling?


Correct.
Sorry for the confusion. 
It is in the Kitchener area Kijiji.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

Is that a 'made in taiwan' black label?
Hard to tell from the pic.
Providing it plays fine, I'd say go for it.
Try offering $50.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

DeSelby said:


> If you can find a FG 180 red label at a reasonable price they are great guitars.


This just popped up on kijiji. Waterloo.

Yamaha FG-180 Red Label. $250.

Selling my Yamaha acoustic guitar. This is the information I received from Yamaha with the guitars serial number. 

Thank you for your interest in Yamaha Guitars, and your recent inquiry regarding the FG180. It appears that your guitar was made on November 4th, 1970. 

SPECIFICATIONS: 

FG180 
Year(s) Sold: 1966-1974 
Top: Spruce 
Back / Sides: Mahogany 
Neck: Nato 
Fingerboard: Indian Rosewood 

Guitar is in fantastic condition.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Is that a 'made in taiwan' black label?
> Hard to tell from the pic.
> Providing it plays fine, I'd say go for it.
> Try offering $50.


The seller told me that someone offered $60.00.... I have no choice but to trust him. I countered with $65.00.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Best of luck Dave.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

It's raining reasonable red.

To my chagrin -- Montreal. 

And good luck Dave.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> This just popped up on kijiji. Waterloo.
> 
> Yamaha FG-180 Red Label. $250.


The seller with the FG 110-1 never got back to me...even after a reminder.

I have been exchanging emails with the seller of this FG 180. 
He is prompt and thorough with his responses and is looking into the neck angle as that is typically a concern with these old Yamahas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

This is the same model that I sold to our mutual friend so many years ago.
Good luck. I'm wishing the best of luck for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Good luck. I'm wishing the best of luck for you.


Isn't repetition a sign of aging? ....Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Did I do that? lol.
Well, double fingers crossed as well then. lol.


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

So, by happenstance (I was idly browsing Kijiji for Yamaha SGs to see if anybody in the area happened to have one up), I came across a lightly used FG720S + nice, solid HSC (inside which: a capo and two tuners because why not?) for the not-princely sum of $160. It's in great shape. The frets are nice and level and look like they've basically never been touched (oddly, the pickguard is pretty scratched up), and the neck's perfect. It doesn't need anything beyond a small truss rod adjustment, new strings, and some fretboard conditioning. Sounds pretty good even with dead strings, so I should be in for a treat once I take those off.

I guess I can use my discount on something else this year.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Congrat's! I think you're in for a treat. Never heard anything but praise for the 720s, and you got a great deal. ☮


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

re 720. Saw it as well. I think you have got a real steal. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Blind Dog said:


> Hi Duffman, Reverb has quite a few listed. $500 is what I would want _in hand_ to start seriously looking for a nice example, but they do go to $75o and higher. Kijiji scores can run from $75 up. Just make sure the neck angle isn't too bad, because neck resets are dear.
> 
> You've got competition (me), so might want to bone up, on the different labels etc -- hesitation on a great price ($200 -$300), (for one in good playable condition) likely won't put one in your hands.
> 
> ...


I asked because I have had one new I bought around 1970, it is in better shape than the one pictured and the neck action is not that bad, just wondered as I thought I might look for a new acoustic with a built in pu.
thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> I have an offer of $65.00 in on this *1970 FG 110-1.*
> It is on Kijiji for the best offer.


The seller contacted me last evening after quite a few days of not hearing from him. I am going to see the guitar this evening.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

laristotle said:


> This just popped up on kijiji. Waterloo.
> 
> Yamaha FG-180 Red Label. $250.
> 
> ...


It's back at $180.
Yamaha FG180 Red Label. Must go. | guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## GuitaristFred (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't know if you've already chosen your guitar, but I'll share one resource that I've found yesterday. It's the guide of buying travel acoustic guitars. As you've said: 

"I'm thinking of something a little smaller than a dreadnaught, mostly for practice and to have something that can travel without needing to think about amps or electricity."

I think the intention of whoever wrote this guide had that in mind, to suggest exactly those kind of guitars 

Oh, here is the link: Travel Acoustic Guitars: The Reason Why You Should Buy One


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Yamaha's are great guitars. The last one I owned has been through the ringer and is still playable. I remember many years ago at a field party, the drunken bastards I was partying with put it in the water upstream as a joke and I spotted it floating by me shortly afterwards. I retrieved it and it's still playable to this day although it does need some work as it's 40 years old. It's hanging on a wall at my son's place but I may get it back someday and restore it.


LOL. NOW THATS FUNNY. I laughed me a** off!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

bluesician said:


> I recently bought an FS720S and I'm having a blast with it!


How much dos yours cost?


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

So, we're two weeks in or so, and I've been enjoying myself immensely. The 720s is getting roughly equal playtime to my Strat, and I'm happy with basically everything about it. The caveats: I could do with a strap button on the heel (it's only got an end pin), and ... yeah, that's pretty well it. Not the most significant complaint. It needs breaking in, but I'm happy to oblige.

Oh, I suppose it might be nice if my daughter didn't like to occasionally chuck the pick inside the soundhole, but she's obviously having the time of her life when I let those little paws attack, so it's all good.


----------

